# Bigcommerce vs. Shopify



## danny2001 (Feb 6, 2008)

So I posted a few months back about different ecommerce solutions. Well I think I've narrowed it down to 2. BigCommerce and Shopify.

I like both but I am leaning towards Shopify as there have their own payment gateway. I also like the fact I can sell online and in person with the same payment processor, against the same inventory, etc. With BigCommerce I would have to pay for a separate Payment processor. The ability to setup different discount codes and keep track of sales for each code, as well as being able to setup an affiliate program with a reasonable price for a smaller company is very important.

Any input either way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

curious...what are their monthly fees? I usually prefer to set up my own ecommerce site, but companies like Shopify make it tempting to switch


----------



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

i know bigcommerce itself does not have an affiliate program you will have to pay extra to a 3rd party company like idevaffiliate or a plugin like leaddyno that are $15-$50 a month.


----------



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

I narrowed it down to Bigcommerce or Volusion. I'm on the lowest big commerce plan. So far so good. Customer service has being fast and efficient. They just recently secured additional millions in VC money so hopefully more features to come. Stripe takes 5 minutes to set up with Bigcommerce and its great so far.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I wouldn't go with either one. Instead, go with storenvy.com it's free, and it has a very vast and fully established marketplace already. U can also use your own domain. The payment processor it use is paypal.


----------



## dreambigclothing (Nov 17, 2014)

Do they have card payment options with storenvy.com ?


----------

